# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Kujtesa - Sistemi Kabllovik?

## x-e-n-i

*Tek faqja zyrtare e Kujteses lexova s ekish fillu me leshu rrjet permes sistemit kabllovik edhe mu duken qmimet teper teper te lira ne dallim me qmimet qe jane tana , shmbull 128 kbps per Internet e paguj 130 Euro kurse 512 kbps ish 26 Euro* 

Desha te ju pyes se si shkon puna me kete sistem kabblovik ?

----------


## Slack

Nqs eshte 128Kbps duket si linje ISDN (mbase jam gabim). Zakonisht keto linja jane teper te shtrenjta se kane nje fare QoS. ISDN shfrytezon rrjetin telefonik i cili zakonisht eshte teper i shtrenjte. 

Ndersa kablli eshte me i lire per disa arsye njera nga te cilat eshte mungesa e nje perdorimi me efikas (pervec TV broadcast) i cili do te sillte te ardhura me te medha per zoteruesit e tij. Per me teper nje sistem kabllor ka shume here me shume bandwidth se sa nje linje ISDN keshtu qe detyrimisht bandwisth do te jete me i madh.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Slack!

Imagjinojme se kompania X ofron sistem cabllor per Cable per internetin edhe per cable TV (me falni se nuk e di si quhet ky sistem ne shqip) ne lagjen tende ndodhet vetem nje zone shperndarse edhe ka mbi 1000 familje qe marin internet nga kjo qender. Ne te njejten kohe kemi nje kompani Y qe ofron sherbim telefonik edhe keta tani ndertuan qendren shperndarse ne lagjen tende. kjo kompani sherben 10000 familje ne ate zone. NEse te gjitha familjet hyne ne internet ne te njejten kohe cilet persona do kene shpejtesi me te larte ata qe perdorin cable apo ata qe perdorin sistem telefonik. Nese nje sherbim DSL apo Cable eshte ne kufirin e 128kb/s une i ul shapken Dial-up   :perqeshje:  
Perse kompanite cabllore ne usa kane hedhur ne gjyq verizon per projektin e saj ne lidhje me shtrimin e fibres optike deri ne nivelin konsumator? 
Pasi te pergjigjesh per keto pyetje qe kam bere une atehere do i jap shpjegim te detajuar X-E-N-I per pyetjen e tij. Ju lutem ndihmuesve te tjere te mos nderhyjne ne kete teme per 24 ore  :perqeshje: 


Ardi

----------


## Slack

Ardi,

Mbase je superior ne keto ane edhe as nuk dua te futem ne argument me ty. Thjesht thashe mendimin tim per ate qe ishte pyetur. Edhe ti do ishe mire te shpjegoje ate cka pyetur x-e-n-i pavaresisht se si dal une ne provimin tend  :shkelje syri: 

Me sa ke parashturar ti as qe behet fjale qe une te te them se kush do kete internet me te shpejte. Sistemi kabllor eshte sistem i cili ndahet nga te gjithe ne lagje, eshte pak a shume si tubat e ujit. Sa me shume veta te jene online ne nje moment kohe aq me i ulet do te jete shpejtesia nga shtepia deri ke qendra shperndarese.

Ndersa me DSL ke nje lidhje direkte nga shtepia e deri tek CO (Central Office). Cdokush ka linjen e tij te "dedikuar" (nqs mund ti themi keshtu) nga shtepia apo zyra e deri tek zyra qendrore.

Per tiu pergjigjur pyetjes tende nqs ti me thua se sa eshte eshte bandwidth i linjave qe kompania X edhe Y perdorin per tu lidhur me internetin (backbone) c'dokush mund te llogarite bandwidth perkates per linjat personale me nje aritmetike te thjeshte duke patur parasysh faktin qe te 11000 familjet jane ne internet ne te njejten kohe.

Sa per punen e gjyqeve ne amerike kur dikush i hyn dikujt ne pjese (OC vs Cable) nisin gjyqet, dhunimet e patentave perkatese etj. Me qe ra fjala ne shtepi kam Verizon FIOS edhe mund te them qe eshte superiore!!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

X-E-N-I pergjigjen per pyetjen qe ti ke bere ta ka dhene shume bukur slack.  Ajo cka duhet te dish per cable eshte pershkruan nga slack. Pra shpejtesia e sistemit kabllor varet nga numri i personave qe hyjne ne internet ne te njejten kohe ndersa DSL varet nga largesia qe ti ke me qendren. Nese qendra eshte shume afer teje DSL eshte shume here me mire se sa CABLE ndersa nese vendodhja jote eshte larg qendres edhe ne nje zone me pak familje qe perdorin internetin atehere zgjedhja me e mire eshte cable. Sa per cmimin nuk di ca te te them po cable eshte shume here me i shtrenjte se sa DSL nuk e di se si eshte ne shqiperi osee evrope kjo situate. Me duket shume cudi qe nje linje me shpejtesi sa 1/4 te jete pothuajse 5 fishi me i shtrenjte :S

Slack!
Arsyeja pse kompanite e kabllit ne usa jane ne gjyq me verizon eshte se nese verizon shpje fibrat optike ne shtepine e cdo konsumatori atehre do kete mundesi te transmetoje edhe sistemin televizim me nje cmim shume here me te ulet se sa kompanite e kabllit per momentin e me nje cilesi shume here me te larte. Pra sistemi kabllor nuk eshte i pazevendesueshem :P

----------


## Slack

Po Ardi,

Eshte e vertete. Para disa javesh kam plotesuar nje pyetesor per Video on Demand per Verizon FIOS. Eshte ne perpunim e siper, pritet te hyje ne sherbim se shpejti. Nqs aktivizohet si sherbim besoj se e ke parasysh shume mire se cmundesish ka! 

Per me shume shiko: http://telephonyonline.com/mag/telec...planned_video/

Slack!

----------


## x-e-n-i

Flm per pergjigjet !!

----------


## viganv

xeni,KUJTESA vertete ka bere tani nje hap shume te mire ne boten e internetit ne Kosove.Sistemi kabllovik eshte me duket permes,TV(rrjetit kabllovik) ata ta japin edhe nje modem me duket me vete.Interneti shkon ka 70 kbs,qe eshte nje shpejtesi e mire per Kosove,qe nuk besoj se dikush prej Kompanive ka ndonje internet me te forte.Edhe qmimet i ka te lira.

Vigani

----------


## fatua01

Slack informohu me shume www.kujtesa.com dhe www.ipko.net,keto jane dy kompanite qe kane pushtuar tregun kosovar te internetit,shifi dhe ofertat qe kane pastaj diskuto,ipko-net ofron 1mbps me vetem 9.50 euro ne muaj,ne kete pako ke te perfshire 55 kanale tv dhe voice over IP telefon.

----------


## SPORTI_ILIR

KUJTESA nga data 1 Shkurt 2009 ka fillu me sitemin kabllor digjitale
cilsia e kanaleve eshte teper e mire as Trin e as digitalb ne satelite
qe jan nuk e kan kualitetin ma te mire se kujtesa pra nuk dallohet
kujtesa per momentin ka 69 kanale dhe pritet te shkoj deri 80
kanale qmimi per 1 muaj kushton 8 euro per Kabllor.
Ata klient qe jan te rregullt ne internet aparati digital i ipet falas pa pages
vetem se duhet te paguhet 8 euro muai.
Gjithashtu nje informat qe e kam marr por jo zyrtane nga kujtesa por
nga qytetaret thuhet se nese paguan per 6 muaj ateher 1 muaj eshte falas
por per kete nuk kemi informat te saket.
Pra kujtesa eshte kompania e pare ne Kosove qe ka kabllorin digitalb 
edhe pse eshte fillimi i digitalizimit te kabllorit perseri kualiteti eshte maksimal.
Bravo kujtesa.

----------

